# Moderator Nomination Episode 3



## de l'eau salée

I vote for.....somebody.....











and that somebody is Licksgridgeb.


----------



## Trope

I nominate Wolf and JoeMetallic.


----------



## ruyr

I nominate - Silhouetree


----------



## εmptε

*I nominate Trope and JoeMetallic.*


----------



## DayLightSun

These are my nominations. (after sleeping on it) Not based on popularity, but on fairness and dedication to personalitycafe.
1.Trope
2.JoeMetallic 
3.BadWolf
4.Starrynights


----------



## starri

I can't nominate coz i don't know the people well enough  

But i propose to nominate something other than INFP and INTJ coz the 2 moderators already have those personalities covered.. Variety required...

thanks for the love, didnt know i was being nominated...


----------



## Dr. Metallic

I nominate:

BlackFeatheredMask
Starrynights
Silhouetree


----------



## Decon

I cast my votes for Calypso, Joemetallic, BlackFeatheredMask, and Shanolixt.


----------



## εmptε

*Excuse me Lance just wanted to make sure everyone knew that today is the last day, and this closes tomorrow.*


----------



## Happy

BadWolf said:


> *Excuse me Lance just wanted to make sure everyone knew that today is the last day, and this closes tomorrow.*


This thread will close on February 16 @ 12:00am pacific time. So cast your votes.


----------



## Shai Gar

I take issue with the first rule.


----------



## Happy

Shai Gar said:


> I take issue with the first rule.


I'm just bumping the thread to remind people to cast their votes. Its not a discussion. This is a discussion.


----------



## Shai Gar

yuhuh, but that's why i'm not casting a nomination.


----------



## Aurora Fire

Starrynights


----------



## Dr. Metallic

My fourth nomination goes to:
BadWolf


----------



## EspressiveGirl

*I nominate Joe (he is very balanced and objective)*
*and also Starry (she is very helpful...)*


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I can't think of many

JoeMetallic
Trope

People seem to like Starrynights, so I'll choose her too


----------

